#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2016-11-22
<dhia>  hello my name is Mohamed Dhia Ben Fraj i'm new in this channel i want to know if it 's active one or not and thank you 
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2016-11-23
<dhia> hello please i have a proble with ODBC driver of oracle in QT who can help me i passed days ducking it but there is no result 
#ubuntu-tn-classroom 2016-11-25
<dhia> hello 
<dhia> :d 
<dhia> :D 
